# Half Wheeled Bicycle Modification



## mike cates (Sep 28, 2022)

Ingenious until the chain becomes derailed or out of sync!
Enjoy the video,
Mike Cates, CA

Click on this link:  https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjJh4_-3Lj6AhXEI30KHSHSCpcQwqsBegQIAxAB&url=https://hypebeast.com/2022/6/sergii-gordieiev-the-q-half-wheeled-bike-video&usg=AOvVaw2dpgyXvZcMQQQlStdWF-hR


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 14, 2022)

video from September. the welds have failed and the bike is in the landfill by now.


----------

